# Reef Tank starter



## jimonkey07 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello Forum,

I have been starting to think about make the plunge from my FOWLR salt water fish tank and making it into a reef tank. It is a 30 gallon tank with 2 ocelaris clown fish, a firefish goby, yellow tail damsel,2 Scarlet leg Hermit crabs, and a turbo snail. I have a T5HO light on top. I was curious about what are some good begginer corals to think about adding to my tank, and if there are steps i could do to be more succesful. Feel free to add in any specific care guidlines, if any, for the coral.
Thanks a lot.*c/p*


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I as well would like to know more about this. Reef tanks are awesome and am currently building one.


----------



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

phys said:


> I as well would like to know more about this. Reef tanks are awesome and am currently building one.


Ditto! I too would like to build a reef tank, after finding an INCREDIBLE deal on Liveaquaria.com for live rock, that I could just not pass. 

Should i start with a FOWL tank or go straight to Reef? Does a FOWLR need a protein skimmer?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm starting right into a reef. You can start into a FOWLR, theres no reason you cant... and corals are expensive sometimes so it'll be a slow build for those anyway. I just think a tank without corals and just fish looks a bit boring.. but thats my opinion. 
A protein skimmer isnt necessary (it is helpful i hear, though) but you'll have to do more water changes and be sure not to get many fish for the tank. I'm planning only 2-3 small fish, more than likely 2, for my 20 gallon.


----------



## jimonkey07 (Feb 14, 2011)

I started with a FOWLR so i could take things slow. So many people are curious about this forum, but still no answer


----------



## soccergod2203 (Feb 4, 2011)

coral have 4 basic needs, water quality, food, light, and water movement.
water quality:
trace elements
calcium
minuim 400ppm
ideal 450ppm
Strontium
Iodine
Magnesium
Ammonia
Should be at or near zero.
Nitrite
Should be zero.
Nitrate
Should be well below 10 ppm, but optimally as close to zero is best.
Phosphate
Should be below 0.3 ppm 
pH
8.2-8.4 acceptable range. 
Alkalinity
3.2-4.5 meq/L considered optimum.
Temperature
80-84°F
Salinity
1.025 to 1.027 (specific gravity of natural sea water) is considered optimal.
Food
Zooplankton
Requirements vary by coral species and plankton type (Phyto, Bacterio, Pseudo, Macro, Micro, Nano, and Pico).
Dissolved Organic Compounds
Although some corals derive nutrients from broken down organic matter suspended in the water column, DOCs should not be allowed to accumulate in excess, as this in turn leads to the build-up of nitrate in the aquarium. The use of a good quality protein skimmer helps to keep DOC levels down.
Light
Requirements vary by coral species.
Soft corals generally require less light, while those hard corals that live by photosynthesis need more intense light.
For stony photosynthetic species, the lack of adequate lighting, as well as other environmental factors can result in coral bleaching.
Water Movement
Requirements vary by coral species.
Some corals require a water surge to flush debris from their surfaces.
Care should be taken when mixing different corals in an aquarium. As an example: some corals do not "play well" with certain other coral types in a closed aquarium system. Many soft corals (i.e. Actinodiscus) should not be placed near most LPS/SPS corals, as they may have a detrimental effect on some hard corals.
It cannot be over stressed -- do the research before buying anything!


----------

